# DEMON shine V TURTLE super glaze.. FIGHT..



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ok Folks been a bit of debate on the forum over which is best Carplan Demon Shine or Turtlewax Super Glaze Rinse Wax...

So Only One Way to Find Out...

FIIIIIIIGHT.​
The Contenders










The Instructions










Pretty similar both state 250ml in a bucket... However the Turtle says in 10lt..

So both placed into 10lt of water separate buckets and jugs of course.

Now the Turtle also says warm Water so i obliged ...

Smell there is none to the Demon Shine... However the Turtle Glaze Rinse smelled as close as i could tell to screen wash....

So the rover has reload on at the minute just a week old...










This is after washing and deliberately trying to get water to lay still on it...:lol:

Now left hand side had a 500ml jug poured over it of Demon Shine.

Right Hand side 500ml jug of Turtlewax Glaze Rinse Wax.










The Demon shine was gone in about 5 seconds....

The Turtle hung around a long time this was it after 11 minutes...










Now the Demon shine sheeted off super fast leaving a few spots behind the Turtlewax one took more like14 minutes to be gone but did take off slightly more.

Thing to note is it was after noon very over cast and cool, i would not fancy the Turtle wax been used in warmer weather it takes far to long to move off risking drying out to my mind.

Now a better test for does either leave anything behind is to test on the unprotected polo, as its been the body shop.

So Unprotected body work...










Can the Demon and the Turtle move the water off???










Yeah and again the Demon shifts it fast and this time the Turtle Rinse is in cold water and again very slow but this time it took about 8 minutes to run off.

Now rinsing the bodywork again gave about equal sheeting time...










Now a good hosing down, just from the fireman's hose type attachment to the hose pipe a good few rinses no agitation...










As you can See they are failing....

Then a Wet sponging gave...










Now some folks have used these as Quick Detailers...

Now Demon Shine do a stronger strength one as a QD but to keep things Equal these were both taken from the same bottles that give the near as same instructions..

So fresh unused spray bottles and each there own cloths and a taped bonnet.










As can be seen from other pics the turtle seams to be laying more of something down and i found the demon failing faster than the Turtle.

The Turtle sprayed on the bonnet left side and spread super easy and was easily worked with one cloth not needing another for any residue.

The Demon sprayed on and took more removing simply as it seamed to keep wetting the area each time and with such a small area i did eventually do it with the one cloth but was about ready to follow with another as the cloth was very wet by that point.










So tape off and both added some darkening to the paint as i could tell from removing the tape but very subtle.










Both shed water and the gloss was gone...










Now a good rinsing did not remove either.

So a re wash with a week Bilt Hamber Auto Wash solution...

After one sponging the Demon was starting to fail after another the Demon fell back more and the Turtle was following but holding on better and after the third sponging the Demon wash Exorcised and the Turtle not far behind.










Conclusions for me are.

Both the Demon and the Turtle shed water so aiding rinsing.

The Turtle does it a lot slower but seams to be leaving more of something behind... I dont fancy using the turtle in any warm weather it sits on the panels to long for my liking.

The fact the Turtle leaves more of something behind i dont like for the rinsing aspect as although its adding something i prefer the fact the Demon leaves far less behind so less affect on my LSP and the fact the Demon sheets so fast is a big win for me.

As to QD use both add something that aids rinsing and if your wanting some fast protection that may see a week out the Turtle can give you that its fast to apply and remove in neat form.

People look for different things in products and have different priorities i hope i have been subjective in my tests and findings and you decide if any of the products properties are of use to you.

I appreciate your time in reading this and apart from the freshly painted sections of the polo she has had her first coat of wax ready for wax stripping test later in the week i hope...:wave:
*


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Very good comparison and thanks for taking the time to do it.I love demon shine!.


----------



## Arjxh56 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh dear...I purchased 3 tubs of turtle wax and then noticed this!


----------



## Arjxh56 (Sep 24, 2012)

Have I understood this correctly... As a rinse aid the turtle is crap! As a QD the turtle is good in neat form? (For a week)
Is applying it neat as a QD going to do any harm to the LSP etc? I assume not?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Arjxh56 said:


> Oh dear...I purchased 3 tubs of turtle wax and then noticed this!


I nearly got 3 but they only had 2 so got the matt dash spray to test for my free item....

The Turtle Could be handy for some as a QD it really does wipe on and off a doddle as a QD.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Arjxh56 said:


> Have I understood this correctly... As a rinse aid the turtle is crap! As a QD the turtle is good in neat form? (For a week)
> Is applying it neat as a QD going to do any harm to the LSP etc? I assume not?


Thats about it, i tested on naked paint so cannot vouch on it stripping any wax but dont imagine it will as its certainly leaving something behind and from my testing i can well imagine it lasting a week to the next wash and then may still have something left on.


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

I love demon shine, pour into a watering can then pour over the car. You can see it as its working drying the car shrinking water into tiny drops then just dab with towel.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the great review! I also bought 2 lots of TW rinse wax soley for the use through my Karcher chassis washer as a rinse aid with the added benifit of a little protection, great for the Winter months. I shall see how well it performs this Winter, thanks once again.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very decent test there from yourself, great comparison, thanks for taking the time to share James, very useful information :thumb:


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

A great review, I was thinking of getting some demon shine before reading this. You have saved me some money.

The very best to you

James


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

i dont mind demon shine,but it's a pain to remove from glass.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ben Gum said:


> I think there is some confusion perhaps about the operation of these types of products. You have clearly tested two products which are intended to operate in opposite manners. One if a genuine sheeter (i.e. water forms a sheet, NOT that it 'sheets off') and the other is a beader (which is the same as sheeting as most on here mean it). The beader works by chasing water off quickly but it does have the negative that you can end up with water spots. The sheeter works absolutely the opposite way because it is designed to hold the water as a sheet so that it dries off uniformly and does not leave water drops. In my opinion, both products have worked exactly as I would expect and really the two are not comparable.


Folks are comparing them together so thats what i did.

However the Turtle is a total no no for me for drying aid however Demon Shine remains top dog for me as near as nothing left behind, and water gone in a flash and would not leave the spots behind to dry up and leave spotting.

If I remember correctly you yourself recently compaired them both to TFR's.



Ben Gum said:


> Yes, but the sheeting off is BECAUSE some of the product is stuck on the surface. That is how these things work. You won't be able to see it but they leave a residue on the surface which changes the water behaviour... the whole 'TFR with wax' idea is built around the same chemicals.


The Demon does in fact sheet water off the only spots left are often from simply the pouring at no point have i ever experienced beading from Demon shine.

It performs exactly as the Turtle did only 800 Times Faster.

As stated in the thread this is how both products work and there properties and then folk can decide if either is of use to them.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dj.xray said:


> i dont mind demon shine,but it's a pain to remove from glass.


Both state avoid windscreen yet both are pored over the roof....:wall:

A simple wipe of the screen with a glass cleaner which is often performed anyway as part of the wash ritual seas whats on the screen off...:thumb:


----------



## Ramigojag (Dec 17, 2011)

is the demon shine pour on shine any different to the spray on shine?

spray on shine states it can be used as a drying aid also


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ramigojag said:


> is the demon shine pour on shine any different to the spray on shine?
> 
> spray on shine states it can be used as a drying aid also


Spray on is stronger strength more a QD.

The pour on ones are watered down versions as far as i can tell.


----------



## Ramigojag (Dec 17, 2011)

james_death said:


> Spray on is stronger strength more a QD.
> 
> The pour on ones are watered down versions as far as i can tell.


watered down because you add them to the bucket of water or watered down out of the bottle?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ramigojag said:


> watered down because you add them to the bucket of water or watered down out of the bottle?


Watered down in the bottle before you water it down further.


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to do this write up


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

glad i didnt buy it now ! i used demon as a drying aid and was gonna grab the turtle as it was cheap but appears wouldnt have done what i wanted !


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Iv always hated demon shine?:O


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Great test, i love demon shine, got 2 black cars and they're so easy to pat dry after using it. :thumb:


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

How to these work as clay lube?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just tried mine in one of those super spray mixer things and it didn't work well at all as the water just beaded and sat in the car.

Will have to try a different technique next time. I do have a 2 litre sprayer so might try that or may just use it as a quick detailer/aqua wax type product as it seems it's not great for much else


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Give demon shine a go the other week, pouring on even diluted obviously gets it on screen. So give it a go in an old spray bottle then hosed roof away from screen and ok rear window has has got a bit but seems quite good as previously mentioned as a drying aid, water definatly ran off more than just rinsing.


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

I have been using demon shine for a couple of years now often as a Qd but more commonly as a quick drying aid , by just spraying the panels before the final rinse i find it shifts the water saving me using a towel to dry the panels . it definettly works better if the car is warm to the touch , But is best not to use on a very hot day .


----------



## mrpcman (Oct 6, 2012)

demon shine for me, i just put in a 3rd bucket and use a noodle mitt and go over the car as if i was washing it glass and all no problem for me :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

mrpcman said:


> demon shine for me, i just put in a 3rd bucket and use a noodle mitt and go over the car as if i was washing it glass and all no problem for me :thumb:


Is that after you washed and rinsed the car?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

danwel said:


> Is that after you washed and rinsed the car?


Have used demon after wash and rinse and even as the rinse medium...:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, gonna try it through my detergant bottle and see how I get on


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Tried through my detergent bottle followed by a dry and it deffo seemed to make the paint shine and felt like it left something behind.

I'll keep using it as a drying aid in between main waxing sessions


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Great post James.

I love DemonShine, but only tend to get it when it's on offer in Tesco. Might get some of the Turtle Wax stuff though and give it a try.

That's after I've used the 5lites of Autoglym Autogloss.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Love demon shine. Dirt cheap, can be diluted, works great as a drying aid considering the cost and to be honest it does leave a damn good shine which makes me sometimes think why dont i just use demon shine rather than a million different stuff? haha.


----------

